# Expiration Date for a Graco Snug Ride?



## bmcneal

One of my friends gave me a new to us Graco Snug Ride. I looked all over, and but cannot find a date on it. It doesn't look that old, she said it's not old, but I would like to have an idea of the date, just for future reference. There's nowhere where it looks like a sticker had been but is missing, so if it's on a sticker, I'm not finding it. If anyone knows where I might could find the date, I would appreciate it. If I can find a picture of it, I will post a link, in case that might help.


----------



## an_aurora

It's on the bottom, you have to move the harness adjuster strap out of the way to see it.


----------



## JoyofBirth

Also, on my snugride there's an expiration date on the under side where the baby's feet are. It says Do not use after December 2010. It's molded in the plastic so you really have to look for it.


----------



## Love_My_Bubba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Also, on my snugride there's an expiration date on the under side where the baby's feet are. It says Do not use after December 2010. It's molded in the plastic so you really have to look for it.

I just checked and that's where mine is too.


----------

